# Medical Weight Loss?



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with these "medical weight loss centers"? They offer a variety of services, from support groups to surgery. I set up a consult for March 6th. Does anyone know anything about them, as far as cost or any other experiences? 

I'm really at the end of my rope. My weight has slowly been climbing since high school. The last weight I remember being pretty comfortable with 160. This morning my scale hit 240 pounds!! I know know I have some bad habits, like over eating at meals and stress/bordem eating. I'm pretty aware of it now so when I catch myself eating with my head and not my stomach I stop myself. I don't really eat junk, well I do I'm moderation on occasion. I don't drink sugary beverages, I'd say 90% water (and a lot of it) and only allow myself about 1 "sugary" beverage a day. I totally get that "empty calorie" thing. Overall I feel like I eat like a normal person. 

About a year ago I had to quit rugby which kept my weight down to 215-220. That's with playing 2 hours for 3 days a week. I worked just as hard as everyone else and though I didn't gain, I never really lost. I understand I had gained a lot of muscle (never played an organized sport before, though I had been a swimmer my whole school career). Besides that I kept quiet active between walking around campus, working at the barn, I ride frequently. I've been less active at the gym because I have two jobs and go to nursing school full time. But I try to make it when I can. 

Last January (probably your first red flag, huh?) Until about mid March or April I stuck hardcore to a 1200-1600 cal a day diet. LOTS of fruit and veggies, yogurt, and lean meat. I worked out for minimum 3 days a week, 75% cardio and 25% weight training. In those months I barely lost 10 pounds. While I was happy it was a start I had to work like hell to lost it which discouraged me. Why put myself through all that for barely any results. 

I guess I'm just hitting the wall, I don't want to be fat anymore and I feel like I've exhausted all my outlets. I really want to get my metabolism/thyroid tested even though people think of it as an "excuse". The other thing I want to look into is lap band or bypass. Im certainly a candidate, I'm 5'1 and 240. My BMI is 45, I believe.... Morbidly obease. 

So I guess has anyone had success with any other weight loss options?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

My brother has been doing this
Johnston, Rhode Island - Physician-Supervised Weight Loss - Medi-Weightloss 
and has lost around 65lbs, but it is not cheap and he has to go once a week for some shot not sure what it is. 

If you look at WLS please make sure you look at all the requirements for all the types of surgeries and the aftercare. 
I had the lap band done in '03 and lost over 100lbs, but two years ago I had to have it removed. I didn't do anything wrong with it, but my body decided to "absorb" it and it had to come out. So now I struggle with getting the 70lbs I have gained back off again. 

Have you tried weight watchers?

I wouldn't worry about what others say when you tell them you want your metabolisum/thyroid checked, just go do it and get a full blood panel pulled just to make sure your deficiant in any vitamins.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks! 

Yes, I kind of figured it would be pricey. I probably cannot afford it since I'm in nursing school now but if they had anything that works with my insurance, like a medication or procedure I would absolutely consider it. If not, maybe after school. 

As far as lap band surgery goes, I think that would be my second choice. A friend of mine has it and it worked she is constantly having problems with adjusting it. I would rather have the bypass done, though its more invasive and risky. From the research I've done its more "permanent". I know it can still be stretched and I absolutely cannot over eat. I think I can handle that aspect of it. 

I haven't done weight watchers per say but I have used their material as a "guide". I should look actually doing the program! 

Blood work, here I come!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

There are pros and cons to all WLS. Heck there are more than the the bypass and lap band. If I remember correctly there are like 4 or 5 different procedures that can be done.

I went with the lap band as it could be removed and none of my insides were messed with. Unfortunately for me my body likes to produce scar tissue internally which became my issue with the band. I personally will not do any other WLS to much trouble for me. And I have seem great sucess with people and have also lost a very dear friend due to severe complications with the surgeries.

I had a full blood panel and my thryroid checked the only issue I have is low vitamin D. I have started taking a good multivitamin and extra vitamin D. Now to get off my fat lazy butt and exercise. I will also be starting WW next week. My goal is to lose 100lbs, but I will start with 25lbs. Small goals are so much easier to accomplish than big ones.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Altho I'm not overweight I've begun drinking fermented beverages. Fermented milk is much better as fermenting creates numerous probiotic. It's not the same as sour milk. Fermented milk (kefir) does not need refrigeration. Another is water kefir or tibicos. Bacteria ferment sugar water and produces carbon dioxide so with fruit added one gets a load of probiotics from this as well. This is how the soda pop we drink today was originally made. It is filling and only about 60 calories in 12 oz. Another I have "percolating" is kombucha, and ancient fermented drink made with tea and sugar water. I have yet to try it as this is my first time. All three of these drinks are filling. I had a small bowl of soup and about an hour later about 4 oz of kefir and I'm feeling stuffed. The tibicos seems to look after the need for a sugar fix even tho the bacteria you don't drink have digested the sugar. Google them on youtube. All kinds of how to's and where to get the cultures. Each uses a different kind.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think first you should investigate your overall health more before jumping into something like surgery. If you have a thyroid condition, or some other condition, that causes you to gain weight or prevents you from losing, then those stomach surgeries won't help you.

Get some extensive bloodwork done and start from there. Things like a vitamin D deficiency can cause imbalances that discourage weight loss.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> I think first you should investigate your overall health more before jumping into something like surgery. If you have a thyroid condition, or some other condition, that causes you to gain weight or prevents you from losing, then those stomach surgeries won't help you.
> 
> Get some extensive bloodwork done and start from there. Things like a vitamin D deficiency can cause imbalances that discourage weight loss.


Oh yeah, I would absolutely look into every possible solution first. I want to try weight watchers and get the blood panel done. It something that needs a medical intervention I'm all for it. But I'm still not above weight loss surgery, if I need it. I see people daily dying from totally preventable diseases. I don't want to live like that and I've been trying. All my effort seems to be doing is maintaining or slowlyyyyy gaining weight.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Also keep a food journal to see what you're eating. Include EVERYTHING - even if its just a nibble. Include the time of day too. You could be self sabotaging and not realizing it. One of my friends kept wondering why she wasn't losing weight and its because she's a nervous nibbler.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sapph (Feb 23, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind is that the BMI is largely unscientific bunk. Many researchers and doctors and nutritionists don't like using it because some people may be overweight and have a high bmi, but be physically fit and healthy. You may hate your weight, but have you thought about just forgetting about the weight and focusing on eating healthy to make you feel good and just being physically active? The emotional impact of focusing so much on how much you weigh can be so damaging, and if you are otherwise healthy weight isn't always a bad thing. There are so many factors that go into health, and we always think of weight as the cause but in reality weight is often a symptom. And many "overweight" people will never be "skinny," just as many skinny people could never put on a lot of weight if they tried. I've personally had to learn to love my weight, because I eat a well balanced diet and am physically active, yet I will never fall below being "overweight."


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Having an increase body mass really isn't good whether your a fit or overweight lbs. It still places an extra demand on our bodies. Obviously fit would be better then overweight, but our bodies weren't designed to carry that weight and supply bodies that large with all its essentials. Being overweight causes multiple cardiac and respiratory disorders, strokes, etc. 

Those really are my biggest worry. I know at 25 I'm not going to have a stroke or a heart attach, but it will take its toll on my body, just like everyone else. I see it all the time at the hospital. Emotionally, I could care less. I'm very confident and outgoing. My weight doesn't hold me back from anything. I'm just really concerned from a health point of view. Especially with the slow, steady weight gain and the inability to lose any weight. Especially after months of sticking to 1600 cal a day diet coupled with going to the gym 3-4 a week (in the colder months) and playing rugby about 6 hours a week. I should of lost more then 10 lbs is a 4 months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

At 5'1" 1600 calories is a weight gaining diet. I'm 5'2" & if I eat over 1,000 calories a day I will be outgrowing my clothes. The charts say you get 100 pounds for being 5' & 5 more pounds are allowed for every inch over that. I got down to 112 pounds for awhile in my adult life & everyone said I was "skinny" but I sure felt wonderful. I usually carry between 120-125 pounds & I feel well & look OK at that weight. I don't try to get below that as I eat barely 800 calories a day now in my 6th decade. Good luck to you, the battle of the bulge seems to be never-ending.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you sure about that? I'm pretty sure if you don't eat enough your body goes into "slower" mode to preserve what you have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

If you don't eat enough/starve yourself, your body will conserve fat because it fears it may not be fed again.

Some information I learned recently (and can't remember it precisely) is that your best time to exercise is as soon as you get out of bed. Don't work for too long though - if you do, your body will stop burning fat. By working out before your first meal for up to 30 minutes, it burns the carbs that have been stored overnight, I think. I wish I could remember exactly what it said.

All I know is that I've been doing 1 mile on a stationary bike every morning and evening for the last week or so (minus the last couple of days), and I've already noticed a difference.

Also, have you looked into lap band hypnosis? I've considered it, and the worst that could happen is you waste some money. Have a read of this. There are even pages out there that claim you can DIY at home.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

100 lbs for the first 5'? and 5 lbs for each inch afterward? I doubt it. might work if you are very light of bone with very little muscle mass.

And , this can vary due to your age. I is better to be slightly overweight than slightly underweight. This is recent research. The key word is "slightly"

I am much overweight and have gained a lot in the last two years. I can say that I dont' eat much and still gain weight, but when you really start looking at how little food "normal" people eat in a day, it can be quite the shock.
I think a super stringent food diary is a good idea, for a week. And try to eat as you nromally do so you can get an accurate picture.

Also, from one who has been overweight for the last 23 years, mostly, it WILL take it's toll on your body, even if you are active and strong now.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, I never liked those tables, & since I've got a lot of bone & muscle I never thought I could get down to those weights, either. But, I did it a couple of times in my life, but the amount of exercise & the small amount of food were unreal. Both of those times I had VERY physical jobs & little time left for eating. It was just too hard. So, I'll stick around 120, & eat lightly but w/occaisional treats. It's a lot easier now that I only go into town a couple of times a month, & don't have all those temptations in front of me.


----------



## Stir crazy (Jan 23, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> Last January (probably your first red flag, huh?) Until about mid March or April I stuck hardcore to a 1200-1600 cal a day diet. LOTS of fruit and veggies, yogurt, and lean meat. I worked out for minimum 3 days a week, 75% cardio and 25% weight training. In those months I barely lost 10 pounds.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You do not need to look anywhere else then this paragraph for your answer


----------



## Stir crazy (Jan 23, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> At 5'1" 1600 calories is a weight gaining diet. I'm 5'2" & if I eat over 1,000 calories a day I will be outgrowing my clothes. The charts say you get 100 pounds for being 5' & 5 more pounds are allowed for every inch over that. I got down to 112 pounds for awhile in my adult life & everyone said I was "skinny" but I sure felt wonderful. I usually carry between 120-125 pounds & I feel well & look OK at that weight. I don't try to get below that as I eat barely 800 calories a day now in my 6th decade. Good luck to you, the battle of the bulge seems to be never-ending.



At 5'2" your healthy weight range would be between 109 and 136 with 122 being ideal weight


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Stir crazy said:


> You do not need to look anywhere else then this paragraph for your answer


Want to explain further?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stir crazy (Jan 23, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> Want to explain further?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


By eating better and exercising you lost around 10 pounds in around 10 weeks. What else needs explained? When you go to a weight loss center, this exactly what they will try to get you to do.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I understand that. But that amount of effort for such little results? I wasn't casually cutting a little extra out and taking stairs instead of elevators. I was doing cardio for an hour about 4 times a week, plus weights every few sessions. Then I was playing rugby 4-6 hours a week. The girls on my team would drop weight instantly without a single effort mean while I'm working twice as hard to keep up with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You're only supposed to lose 1-2 pounds a week to be losing at a healthy rate. It takes something like a 3500 calorie deficiency to lose one pound. 

Muscle also weighs more than fat. You cannot look at the scale exclusively. Take measurements and keep a record.

BMI is bunk. My BMI has me as obese.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, I've decided I'm going to do weight watchers for a while and see how that goes. I know a lot of people who have been successful on it. Just have to sign up after I pay my bills and my tuition. 

I'm going to keep that consult with that doctor as I'm curious to see what he has to say. I strongly agree with their "motto" that food is an addiction. I know weight gain is reliant on many other factors also, but that doesn't change the fact that many people find pleasure and satisfaction from food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

SlideStop...I can only speak for what has worked for me. The diet of a Type-2 diabetic. The weight fell off. At one point I was concerned and asked my dr. if I needed to worry about hitting a stopping point and he said he didn't think it would be a problem. I hit that point and have stayed there for several months.
I haven't counted a single calorie, I am never hungry (I actually consume a fair amount of food), nor did it cost me a dime. And I feel really good. 
This worked for me. I wish you success in finding a plan that will work for you.


----------

